# [SOLVED] Network Controller (yellow question Mark) on a Dell Inspiron 1150



## tsml (Dec 6, 2008)

I had to reinstall the OS on my friend Dell Inspiron 1150 laptop. Followed the Dell technical reinstall instruction for the 1150.
http://support.dell.com/support/top...pe=&os=&component=&lang=&doclang=&toggle=&dl=

After installing the network card - Broadcom Driver ( 440x 10/100 integrated controller). I noticed in the Device Manager under Other Device, have a yellow question mark for a network controller. Do I need to install another network driver to fix this problem? Another question, how would I determine if the 1150 comes with a build in wireless network card and which driver - last step 8 of the reinstall instructions


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Network Controller (yellow question Mark) on a Dell Inspiron 1150*

Normally you would right click and select Update driver.
It would appear Wireless on that model was an option.


----------



## tsml (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Controller (yellow question Mark) on a Dell Inspiron 1150*

I actually performed an update driver for each network driver downloaded from the Dell site but no luck in removing the yellow question mark. When I applied the Broadcom driver it resolved the Ethernet controller yellow mark, so I am not too sure what driver I need to resolve the Network Controller yellow mark. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Network Controller (yellow question Mark) on a Dell Inspiron 1150*

On the Dell support website you can click on a link to look for their drivers, you will need the tag number which should be on a label on the base. That lets the program know which inspiron you have, and a list of drivers is shown.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Network Controller (yellow question Mark) on a Dell Inspiron 1150*

Wireless and LAN controllers AFAIK are recognized as ethernet or network controllers. So assuming your Broadcom is for the wireless, you need the one for LAN to resolve the other network controller yellow mark.


----------



## tsml (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Controller (yellow question Mark) on a Dell Inspiron 1150*

I looked at the list of 12 Dell Network Drivers for the 1150 http://support.dell.com/support/dow...NS_PNT_P4_1150&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en&TabIndex=
Loaded the Intel (R) Pro/Wireless 2100 LAN miniPCI Adapter which resolved the yellow network connection question mark ... got that problem out of the way .... but now I think it created another problem, I am wired connected to a linksys router to my modem and am not able to connect to the internet. Did a IPCONFIG /all and noticed and noticed a autoconfiguration IP address and not a IP address assigned from the Linksys router. I am able to connect to the internet using another laptop with no problems. Do I have a corrupted TCP/IP? or another corrupted file?


----------



## tsml (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Network Controller (yellow question Mark) on a Dell Inspiron 1150*

Got it solved .. Thanks for you help !!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

